# Why does my rabbit sleep in her litter tray



## rebeccalyn7 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey guys  
Just brought my rabbit a litter tray, she doesn't really understand what it is I don't think?
She seems to sleep in it... 

How do I toilet train her.... 
But also how do I get her to stop


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 31, 2013)

A lot of rabbits like to sleep in their litter boxes. Its where their hay is and its comfortable.


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Jul 31, 2013)

Can I stop her? Lol
It's gross


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 31, 2013)

Not really. You can buy these little litter boxes with wire bottom so they don't sit in their own poop and pee. Here's an example
https://bunnyrabbit.com/equipmentpix/litterpan_highback.jpg


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Jul 31, 2013)

Where can I buy that?


----------



## honore (Jul 31, 2013)

My rabbits love hanging out in their litterboxes. I just keep the boxes very clean. I use perfume/dye-free carefresh bedding and clean the pee corner every day and the whole box once or twice a week. I don't think you could/should stop her from hanging out in her box, unless you want to confuse her and stop using the box. Best solution seems to keep the boxes as clean as possible. Rabbits are naturally very clean animals.


----------



## Zeroshero (Jul 31, 2013)

Does your rabbit have an area to sleep in? My bun has a hammock and a little cat mat he sleeps on , he spends a lot of time in his litter box because I put his hay in it but I don't think I have ever seen him snoozing in there. You have to be sure your bunny will not eat whatever you put in there I have seen fleece suggested a few times. If you search in the keywords for litter box ideas there are instructions for making a grid for your box, I have seen were some have posted about using a cooking rack also. I am sorry I don't have time to try to find the links.


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah on the other side she has a lotto house with a bed inside, little mat she lays on


----------



## KeltonB (Jul 31, 2013)

honore said:


> My rabbits love hanging out in their litterboxes. I just keep the boxes very clean. I use perfume/dye-free carefresh bedding and clean the pee corner every day and the whole box once or twice a week. I don't think you could/should stop her from hanging out in her box, unless you want to confuse her and stop using the box. Best solution seems to keep the boxes as clean as possible. Rabbits are naturally very clean animals.



My Sophia is the very same way...she loves to hang out in there. Sometimes I come by and she is contorted in the weirdest positions, but she seems comfortable in there!


----------



## Zeroshero (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is the link to buy that litter box they are actually pretty inexpensive! 
Search under litter boxes, it comes right up. 
http://bunnyrabbit.com/home.htm


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Jul 31, 2013)

Shipping on that website is crazy, $70 for Australians


----------



## Zeroshero (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow! You could probably make one for much less. Perhaps you could find something similar.


----------



## carlysoup (Jul 31, 2013)

My girl sleeps in her box, I think she feels safe there. My boy does not do this. My boyfriend thinks its gross, but she is the cleanest, freshest rabbit I have ever seen, haha.


----------



## Zeroshero (Jul 31, 2013)

Perhaps it is because she feels safe, the edges of the litter box is like a synthetic "form". If she won't eat material I am sure she would probably like a cat mat with rolled sides.


----------

